# Afghan Kush Auto Seedling.....



## bud88 (Oct 8, 2014)

So my AK auto that sprouted after 5 days is not looking good....

Its in my tent with my clones and another seedling(Blueberry OG) that all are fine....
 The T5's are a good 8" from the seedling and the temps in the tent vary from 72-78 degrees...
 Is it the lights? If so I can move it to another place with a 2 bulb T5 fixture?

  Or could it be that the organic potting soil I planted in is too "hot"? I should have waited until I had coco to plant the seed but I was impatient...lol...

If its the soil should I attempt to transplant into some coco coir like my other seedling?

I have been watering with 6.0-6.5 pH water. 

View attachment afghankush.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 8, 2014)

Do you have holes in the bottom of that cup so the soil can aerate?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 8, 2014)

you def can not use hot soil for seedlings...   and that doesn't even look like soil...  more like mulch...??????   if your having issues with all your babies in this soil why would you keep using it??????


----------



## MR1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Bud, if you can get Miracle-gro Seed Starter mix you should try that , it works good for starting seeds.


----------



## bud88 (Oct 8, 2014)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> you def can not use hot soil for seedlings...   and that doesn't even look like soil...  more like mulch...??????   if your having issues with all your babies in this soil why would you keep using it??????


I used this soil this one time..... 

its a free seed.....it was organic potting soil that I had ....So if I lose the seed it its not a big deal....

I am using 100% virgin coco coir for my seedlings from now on....

Just wondering if it could be to much heat/light....

Of course there are holes in the cup.....personally I think I let it dry out too much. and between that and the heat its not happy....I may just gamble and transplant it into coco and hope for the best..... If I lose it I have 4 very happy little girls(from clone) and another seedling growing in my 4 x 4 tent.... 

Just thought someone might be able to look at it and remember having a similiar looking seedling and remember what they did to make it happy?


----------



## bud88 (Oct 9, 2014)

I decided what the heck and took the chance and transplanted the seedling into clean coco coir......Its amazing how much root growth this auto seedling has in just 15 days....

I probably broke all the rules in transplanting this little seedling but I felt it had a better chance in the larger cup and coco coir......only remnants of the organic soil I planted it in is what was in the root ball....:hairpull:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 9, 2014)

I am pretty sure that the medium is at least part of your problem.  I am with JAAM that that looks more like mulch.  Remember just because it says it is organic does not make it good.  There is much too much bark material and it looks too dense without good drainage properties.  While it generally is not a good idea to transplant a sick plant, I don't think this one had a chance without it.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 9, 2014)

Agreed :yeahthat:


----------



## bud88 (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks for the vote of confidence in my choice to transplant THG and HP....I will sit back and hope for the best with it.....At this point I think its where it needed to be to begin with...X fingers....:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 10, 2014)

It is imperative that you keep autos as happy as possible.  Anything problems that you have at all will affect potency and yield.  Autos have a finite life, as opposed to photoperiod plants which do not.  An auto is going to veg and flower within a certain time frame.  Any stress that the plant has to recover from is days taken off its life with no corresponding growth.


----------



## bud88 (Oct 11, 2014)

I moved the ailing girl to her own space under a 2' 2 bulb T5 today....I can pay closer attention to see if there are any changes this way...


----------



## bud88 (Dec 1, 2014)

Thought I would update this with a picture of the AK auto at day 60....pretty amazing considering it looked like it wasn't going to make it...I needed to bend the tops over and tie them down. I hope that this growth will continue into the flowering and give a decent yield. 

View attachment 20141201_195613.jpg


View attachment 20141201_195640.jpg


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Dec 2, 2014)

very nice I have seen autos do some amazing things in dwc really excited to see what you get out of this one


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm with multi--at this age, it should be busting out with buds, almost done.  I am wondering if this is one of those autos that doesn't auto.....


----------



## pcduck (Dec 2, 2014)

Where's the buds?


----------



## bud88 (Dec 3, 2014)

the breeder is world of seeds. its just now starting to flower..unless they got the packaging mixed up at the single seed center...I received two freebies....one was Afghan Kush Ryder and the other a Afghan Kush x Skunk feminized(which is still in its package)....I wish I knew for sure so I can change the light cycle... right now I shave it at 18/6....if they made a mistake and this is a photo period plant how will the light cycle effect it?  would I be better off to treat it as a photo period and switch to 12/12?  I assumed it was a slow auto or it's early lifes stress was the cause....


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Dec 3, 2014)

sorry man i thought it was dwc lol was baked lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 3, 2014)

No way to tell for sure, but if that plant is an auto, at 60 days, it should be quite budded out.  Some autos simply do not auto and do need to be put into a 12/12 light cycle.  You may have one of those.  I don't even grow out auto freebies....not enough room in my closet and way way too many great photoperiod strains out there with proven track records.


----------



## bud88 (Dec 4, 2014)

I hear you on that THG.....I have all my photo plants waiting for the flower tent.....I was hoping this would finish fairly quick because I have already had to prune them back because of size....


----------



## bud88 (Jan 6, 2015)

Havent been on in a while but here is a shot of the AK now(back left). After determining she was a photoperiod plant and I flipped her....4 weeks in now.... The plant to the right is a Blueberry OG that flipped a week ago. The two small plants in front were a friends that needed room in his tent so I finished them up for him... 

View attachment 20141231_181102.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 6, 2015)

Bud what size tent you got? How many plants? Looks good positive vibes


----------



## bud88 (Jan 6, 2015)

Tent is 4 x 4 x 80"....there's only two plants in there now...the AK got so big that I decided not to crowd her. As it is I had to tie all the branches over to keep my light from being too close. By doing this I ended up with quite a few top buds! I removed almost all of the growth below. The two small plants in front were harvested Saturday.


----------



## next (Jan 17, 2015)

Hey there,

I have grow a few sets of auto's and I can tell you that you will need to adjust the light schedule to get that specific plant to flower. Depending on how far they have gone with the genetics sometimes you get what I would call a throwback.. basicly its lacking the auto part. I had 3 blue himalayan diesel's and 1 of them ended up growing 5 feet tall, never flowered with the rest, ended up outgrowing my tent, and went outside to finish... I think when you hear about the monster auto's its because they didn't technicly auto flower. 

just my 2cents. 

Here is my afghan kush ryder at day 31, it showed preflowers at about week 4. 

View attachment 20150114_223312.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 17, 2015)

I would say that you are spot on with that on the autos (from my experience)


----------

